# PromixBX(myconise)Workmcast,Perlite



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

finally got what i needed and its been a long time coming.
huge bag of "PROMIX BX MYCORISE, BLACKGOLD WORMCASTINGS,PERLITE

bought the promix at 1 store,wormcastings at another store and perlite at homedepot.. 3 hours later of driving around but atleast i got what i needed!

the 2 sweettooth#4 beans that i started over a week ago in miraclegrow are still on the first set of leaves and not looking good at all, when i pulled them out to transplant them today, they did not even grow a 1/4" root just one little root with no side roots or anything growing beneath the soil.. so on that note its a MIRACLE my plants aint dead! they should be up and growing real good now with the new soil mix..! i will never buy MG soil ever again till the day i die.!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

here is a shot of my swt#4 seedlings at 9 days old...MG soil stunted them bigtime,mg soil allowed 0 roots to grow..

im going to update this thread in another 9 days to compair the growth with new promix soil to the old MG soil. the pic is of my 2 seedlings in their new mix..with a sprinkle of castings on the top


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I see that the MG burnt the **** out of your plants.  Lets see what this mix gives you!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 12, 2007)

yea im not worried, give them a few days to get used to their new mix & see if they will take off which im sure they will !  ill post update when i see progress


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 13, 2007)

Ive always used pro mix for my outdoor grows and had great results.  I just recently started growing indoors and im using promix and Im seeing great results.  Im also using fox farm nutes.  Everybody I know uses pro mix and they all have some good buds.  Ive never seen that kind of pro mix you have.  Where did you get it?


----------



## walter (Jul 13, 2007)

n offence but thoes looklike butterflies,, and its a little late in the year to be just starting off


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

go back and read than leave! deeeeee


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

the others are luving the new organic mix


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Where did you get it?


 " i spoke with my state issued premierhort rep and he located it for me!"great customer service!
little nursery outside of town..  funny how when i was paying for it she stopped and said people that growmeds buy this stuff by the promixbales all years round,you know indoors and what not.. i turned smurked and acted like i had no clue what she was talking about she was a cool older lady her and her husband own the place. she also said 90% nuserys use promix for all their annuals,veggies,seedlings etc
it has worked wonders for me in the past!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> n offence but thoes looklike ****,, and its a little late in the year to be just starting off



he never stated whether they will be inside or outside.... and I am sure he now knows why they look like doo doo... 


Man that new organic mix that you are creating is going to be the best thing you ever done. Once you make a mix of your own, you will never go back to a bagged name brand soil. 

Only thing you might need to go pick up is some extra dolomite lime. Reuse your mix man, and just reaugment with dolomite...once you make up a good soil there is no reason to throw it out..ever.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks mwb.. i have always used this mix with PBP ferts .its just the last few years i just bought what was available MG,etc. now back to the basics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 21, 2007)

My Sunshine mix was unavailable so I bought a big bag of the promix. Looks like it has everything the sunshine does without the nutes but with myco fungi. It's good and light and organic. Just transplanted my White Widow clone into it, hope she likes it.


----------

